
Ne: The Nice Editor - rwnspace
http://ne.di.unimi.it/
======
rwnspace
Previous discussion from 2015-11-15:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10561064](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10561064)

